

Four Lessons From Evernote’s First Week On The Mac App Store - hshah
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/19/evernote-mac-app-store/

======
kenjackson
This seems like a really big deal for SW developers. The return of the desktop
would be incredible.

------
robgough
When the app store for iOS was released my first thought was that the Mac
really needed one of these, mostly based on how easy it is to install things
through Linux package managers like apt - and of course updating everything
easily was nice too.

Over time (and as my experience with OS X grew) I slowly thought that it was
less and less of a deal - and that few people were actually expecting a Mac
App store, so I guess I just gave up on the idea.

Now it's here though, I can't believe how obvious it all is. They should have
had one of these years ago. I don't think there are even rumours at this
point, but Microsoft would be mad to not build one for Windows too.

------
awolf
320k downloads in a week is pretty amazing.

This really makes me wonder how many sales the top ten Paid Apps received.
Fingers crossed that Rovio releases the Angry Birs stats.

~~~
muhfuhkuh
Chopper 2 was #2 on the Mac app store for a couple weeks and the developer
says on his blog that it sold 100,000 copies (at 99 cents, mind you) in its
first week[1]. So, We can guess #1 is roughly double that.

So, back of napkinning:

100,000 units sold / 7 days = 14,285 copies a day.

You can guess, then, that Angry birds is probably selling 20,000 copies a day
at the very least, which at 5 a pop is US$100,000/day gross, 70k net.

Wow.

[1] <http://majicjungle.com/blog/>

------
toadi
Don't understand why windows haven't invented an app store years ago...

~~~
pacifika
Remember Vista Marketplace? no? No me neither.

------
keyle
Wait, didn't you have to pay for it before? I saw it free in the app store.
That would explain the jump in downloads.

When I saw it free, I considered installing it as well.

~~~
_pra
No, Evernote uses a freemium business model. The client is always free; you
only have to pay if you store more than some X amount of data.

------
petegrif
Terrific piece.

